# A couple of Vids with the new GoProH3BE



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Went riding yesterday on the masa with the new GoPro and shot some footage...dry..of course cause it never rails here anymore but shot enough to make 3 or 4 videos. Here's the first two. Hope you like them. One thing that's cool is the detail these cameras pick up. Kick them up to 1080 & full screen, then pause it anywhere and check it out.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Picks up everything I must say. Nice vids. But I gotta ask. Where's ya front rack?


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute looks much cleaner w/o a front rack lol I never had one on mine. 

Great vids NMK. as I always say, when I get rich Im going to trailer the buggy out there & ride w/ ya.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Picks up everything I must say. Nice vids. But I gotta ask. Where's ya front rack?


Rack's hanging on the shop wall...lol. Only use it when I need to haul extra fuel or need my front box when I go deep...into the wilderness..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> rack's hanging on the shop wall...lol. Only use it when i need to haul extra fuel or need my front box when i go deep...into the wilderness..


 
ah ok i gotcha lol. Cant pill my racks snorks and rads are on them


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice. I love my GoPro, and it's only the 960 one. 

Thinking about heading out to phoenix anytime soon to ride with your buddies? Let me know and we'll meet up. I need to stretch the renegade's legs haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Nice. I love my GoPro, and it's only the 960 one.
> 
> Thinking about heading out to phoenix anytime soon to ride with your buddies? Let me know and we'll meet up. I need to stretch the renegade's legs haha


Actually I have been thinking about it. I'll give you a heads-up if or when it happens.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, one more. On this ride I gave each mount about 20 minutes each. Here's about 7 minutes of the front mount. Got some work to do to it because of the extra weight the GoPro has but..all in good time.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2-5Gn_N0yFs


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I am always amazed at the amount of stabilization our spine and neck does without us even being aware of it. You can really tell the difference between a helmet cam and any other sort of mount configuration. Really cool videos and I am jealous of the area you have to ride in. Looks great and WARM. We are getting another bilzzard here in Iowa and I am missing the heat!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> I am always amazed at the amount of stabilization our spine and neck does without us even being aware of it. You can really tell the difference between a helmet cam and any other sort of mount configuration. Really cool videos and I am jealous of the area you have to ride in. Looks great and WARM. We are getting another bilzzard here in Iowa and I am missing the heat!!


Yeah lived in Davenport for a while but came back here in 2001. My son and family are still there.... Went back to cold here...mid 20s...but that's nothing compared to you guys.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a completely different type of riding then I'm use to, and I must say it looks pretty awesome! I would love to go ride somewhere like that. Good videos!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mud PRO 700* said:


> That's a completely different type of riding then I'm use to, and I must say it looks pretty awesome! I would love to go ride somewhere like that. Good videos!


 
Thanks. Well there's no water here so we do what we can...lol Can't wait to get this new Go Pro up in the mountains. That should be some great videos too.

Here's the last one...maybe..no music..just sand ride'n for about 7 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EAYU3Fui87Y


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Those came out Great!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> Those came out Great!


I can't believe the detail these GoPros capture. If you run these at 1080 and pause it anywhere...check out the detail. Probably why they make such large files....lol


----------

